# Fischereischild fürs Auto?



## Fabiasven (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi, vielleicht habt Ihr schonmal diese Schilder Jagdschutz, die es für Jäger gibt gesehen. Gibt es auch sowas für uns Angler? Wenn ja, wo bekommt man sowas?

Gruss Sven


----------



## Locke4865 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Das sind amtliche Schilder also mußt du dafür bei der Jagdaufsicht, der Forstbehörde, 
staatlichen Fischereiaufsicht oder ähnlichen sein um sowas an deinen Fahrzeug anbringen zu Dürfen 

Jens


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Warum willst du dir denn so ein Schild an den Karren hängen?


----------



## Gizi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Wir haben einen Ausweiß den wir in die Scheibe legen vom Verein.
Vieleicht hat das dein Verein auch nur du weißt es nicht, oder solltest mal fragen ob ihr sowas habt.


----------



## gufipanscher (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Na das wärs ja, wenn sich jeder ein Schild in die Scheibe pappen könnte. Dann fahren bei uns die "Waldnei*******r" (Stadtmenschen) gleich neben ihre Pilzplätze. Und am Wasser würds da wohl nicht anders aussehen.
Bei uns hier in Mfr sind mir Fälle bekannt, bei denen selbst Fischereiaufseher Probleme bekommen haben, da ihnen nachgewiesen wurde, dass sie ihr Privileg ans Wasser zu fahren, im eigenen Interesse ausgenutzt haben.

Find ich auch richtig so! Wenn jmd im Sinne von Aufsicht, Pflege und Hege "umweltbewusst" am Ufer entlang kurvt ok, aber wenn du meinst, du kannst damit schnell mal deinen Forellenspot anfahren..... :v


----------



## Fabiasven (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, hat fast jeder Jäger im Auto. Bin in keinem Verein, von daher auch keine Bescheinigung. Ich will mich ja auch nicht neben den Fluss stellen. An meiner Strecke ist es nunmal so das ich das Auto weiter weg stellen muss und den rest laufe. Mir gehts mit dem Schild darum, daß nicht gleich jeder Ordnungshüter nen Abschleppwagen oder ein Knöllchen verteilt weil er nicht weis das das getunte Auto nem Angler gehört. Wie wir alle wissen dürfen wir auch wege benutzen die "normale" Bürger nicht befahren sollten. So hab ich das jedenfalls mal gelernt. Hätte ja sein können das es so ein Schild gibt. Muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Tztztztz, wo steht denn, dass ein Angler Wege befahren darf, die ein Normalbürger nicht befahren darf? #d


----------



## rallye-vid (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Ist so in manchen Vereinen.

Ein Beispiel:

Baggersee, rund um Halteverbot. Mit einem Schild des Vereins darfst du allerdings auch dort parken.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Ist Unsinn - ein Verein kann über die Straßenverkehrsordnung nicht disponieren / entscheiden!

Ein offizielles Schild "Vereinsmitgleider frei" gibt es nicht und etwas anderes kann nur gelten, wenn die Straße komplett Privateigentum ist!

Zu dem Thema "Angler auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz als ANLIEGER" gab es schon einige Threads, auf die ich hiermit verweise (und auch dabei ist die Rechtslage im Grunde klar, wird allerdings sowohl von den Behörden, als auch von den Gerichten, in der Regel im OWI-Verfahren nach Einspruch, regional recht unterschiedlich gehandhabt).

Mag´ sein, dass es mancherorts "geduldet" wird, aber wenn der Verein nicht gerade für Besatzmaßnahmen oder vergleichbare Dinge wirklich zwingend mit Kraftfahrzeugen bis ans Ufer muß, dann muß auch der Vereinsangler sich (wie alle "Normalbürger") an die StVO / StVZO halten, denn rechtlich ist er ein Normalbürger (zum Thema "Anlieger" oder nicht ?!? sucht euch bitte die entsprechenden Tröööts hier drin!!!)!

Sehr heiß diskutiert wurde (und wird) das Thema, ob Angler trotz dem Schild "Land- und Forstwirtschaft frei" durchfahren dürfen, was aber zumindest von den meisten Gerichten mit einem klaren "NEIN" beantwortet wird (auch dazu gibt es interessante Threads!!!).
Also - auch davon würde ich abraten!Kann teuer werden!

Fazit:

Ein "normaler" Angler hat keine besonderen Befugnisse, Wege zu befahren, die "Nicht-Angler" nicht befahren dürfen und wer es trotzdem macht, kann im Ergebnis auch verdonnert werden!

Wenn manche Behörden da ein Auge zudrücken, dann ist das sehr nett & kulant, aber sie MÜSSEN es NICHT tun!

MfG,

Ernie

PS:

Bewegung an der frischen Luft tut Euch gut und Ausnahmen würde ich ganz persönlich nur behinderten Kollegen und den Senioren unter uns zubilligen!

Also - man muß nicht immer bis ans Wasser fahren - und die gut erreichbaren Plätze sind oft ohnehin nicht die besten!

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Ist so in manchen Vereinen.
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> 
> Baggersee, rund um Halteverbot. Mit einem Schild des Vereins darfst du allerdings auch dort parken.


--------------------------------------------------------

Wenn es überhaupt so ist, dann ist es nur eine Duldung im Rahmen des Ermessens der zuständigen Behörden!

Daraus kannst Du aber keinen Rechtsanspruch herleiten und wenn mal ne Knolle kommt, dann mußt Du auch zahlen, wenn Du entgegen dem Halteverbot dort stehst!

Da es keine Gleichheit im Unrecht gibt, kannst Du Dich auch nicht darauf berufen, dass andere dort schon ohne Knolle gestanden haben!

Also - sei froh, wenn die Behörden das dort tatsächlich tolerieren - sie MÜSSEN es jedenfalls nicht!!!

E.


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

rechtlich ist es wie (be-)geschildert.
ist auch gut so, würdest dich wohl auch mordsmäßig ärgern, wenn dein entlegener versteckter hotspot rummelplatzcharakter annimmt.

wenn du auf verständnis oder 'gnade' hoffst bei dem kontrollierenden weil du fischen bist, leg nen zettel rein "bin fischen" - wird aber wohl nicht klappen.

ich nehme mein fahrrad mit (klapprad, wenn du keinen kombi hast)?


----------



## Rotzbarsch (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Ich kenne auch ein schönes Schild für Auto!
Landwirt im Einsatz!Absolut genial als ich das beim Nachbarn an Rückspiegel hängen hab gesehen!Wollt ihr auch solche Schilder fürs Auto?Gibt es bei Frankonia zu kaufen.#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Ahh jetzt weiß ich endlich wofür du dein Schild brauchst. Aber ich denke auch, das dir so ein Schild, auch wenn du es selbst geschrieben hast, nicht viel bringen wird. 
Frage doch einfach bei der entsprechenden Behörde nach, die das Gebiet, in dem du dein Auto abstellen willst, verwaltet und lasse dir falls du eine Sondergenemigung bekommen solltest, eine Sondergenemigung ausstellen. Die kannst du dann unter die Scheibe legen und dein Auto kannst du dann an der entsprechenden Stelle abstellen. 
Aber trotzdem bin ich skeptisch, ob solche Sondergenemigungen überhaupt ausgestellt werden...|kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*



Rotzbarsch schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch ein schönes Schild für Auto!
> Landwirt im Einsatz!Absolut genial als ich das beim Nachbarn an Rückspiegel hängen hab gesehen!Wollt ihr auch solche Schilder fürs Auto?Gibt es bei Frankonia zu kaufen.#6



www.frankonia.de

Die Schilder kenne ich, Frankonia auch, aber ich denke, dass diese Schilder nicht davor schützen, dass du abgeschleppt wirst oder sonstige Probleme bekommst, sofern du im Halteverbot oder an einem Wegrand im Naturschutzgebiet oder sogar auf einem Forstweg parkst.
Wenn man Angehöhriger einer Forstgesellschaft oder Jäger ist, ist es was ganz anderes. Dann hat man die besonderen Befügnisse, auch zum Befahren des Reviers. 
Aber als Angler...nein.


----------



## gründler (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*



Rotzbarsch schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch ein schönes Schild für Auto!
> Landwirt im Einsatz!Absolut genial als ich das beim Nachbarn an Rückspiegel hängen hab gesehen!Wollt ihr auch solche Schilder fürs Auto?Gibt es bei Frankonia zu kaufen.#6


 

Und bei nachforschungen die dann nicht stimmen,möchte ich dein gesicht sehn,kann mal schnell in die richtung Urkundenfälschung vorsätzliche Täuschung aneignung falscher tatsachen etc. landen.
Ich habe auch in beiden Autos Schilder Jagdaufsicht und Landes Fischereiaufsicht,was mich aber nur in meinem Revier und Bezirk dazu berechtigt feldwege etc.fahren zu dürfen.
Hinzu sei gesagt man kennt seine leute die da fahren dürfen und nicht. 

Zu dem Schild Frei für Land.und Forstwirtschaft.Nicht überall ist es verboten für Angler diese Wege zu befahren liegt am Bundesland und am Landkreis.Hier bei uns ist es erlaubt weil wer rennt zb.3km durch die Wiesen zum Angelplatz,da muß dann aber so geparkt werden das keine anderen fahrzeuge etc.behindert werden und nur auf geeigneten flächen,Wiesen felder etc.dürfen nicht befahren werden,nur befestigte wege und das auch in Naturschutzgebieten.
lg


----------



## AK74 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Wer bei uns im Verein Jahreskarte kauft, bekommt zusätzlich eine  Fahrgenehmigung vom Forstbetrib.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Da siet man, wie es regional verschieden ist


----------



## gründler (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Die Schilder fürs Auto kann jeder kaufen überall in fachshops,ob die leute da vor ort die wirklich das sagen haben das ähnlich sehen wenn ein fremdes Auto mit Schild da steht seht ihr dann.
Ich würde im Revier zb.fragen welche Aufgabe er hier hat und was das Schild zu bedeuten hat,ob er auch Jagdberechtigt ist,und dann was er in einem fremden Revier sucht mit einen Schild Jagdaufsicht Jagdschutz etc.zb Wildern oder oder.und auch nachforschen ob das so ist was er vorgibt.

Fakt es ist verboten sich als was auszugeben was man nicht ist,und zieht höhere Strafen mit sich als nur so ohne Schild da zu parken,weil Straftat(Schild"Jagdaufsicht Forst etc") ist nicht Ordnungswiedrigkeit(Auto wo Parken)
Aber auch hier gilt wo kein Kläger da kein Richter,aber ob es das wert ist darauf zu warten bis es schief geht möchte ich bezweifeln. 
lg


----------



## Rotzbarsch (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

An meinen Vereingewässer brauche ich kein Schild,da der See Privatgrundstück ist.Natürlich fahre ich nicht auf Forstwegen die für die Öffentlichkeit gesperrt sind.Natürlich fahre ich auf allen Feldwegen,solange wie ich will,und so oft ich will!!!Da brauch ich kein Schild am Rückspiegel.Feldwege(unbefestigt)darf jeder benutzen.Feldwege (geteert)hat die Komune zu entscheiden.Die Komune hat das Teeren ja bezahlt.Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern geschrieben zu habe (Zu den Schild Frei für Land. und Forstwirtschaft)Ich habe geschrieben- Landwirt im Einsatz-Überall wo kein Verbotsschild ist,fahre ich!Es währe schön,wenn nur *einer!!!* der meinen kleinen Beitrag zitiert hat,verstanden hätte das ich *nur!!!* das Schild *Landwirt im Einsatz* meinte! das ist nicht selbstgemalt,das kann man kaufen.Mit den Wappen seines Bundeslandes!Mann,das kann doch nicht wahr sein!#q


----------



## gründler (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Man kann alles kaufen und auch machen.Und wenn du kein Landwirt bist und dich zeigt einer an weil du da geparkt hast und es gibt nachforschungen warum du dich da als Landwirtschaftliches fahrzeug ausgegeben hast,bist du der am Ar...ist,wenn du keine guten Agumente hast und dann noch kein Landwirt bist der da was zu suchen hat,die leute sind nicht mehr so blöd wie 1980 mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.Und zu Feldwegen wo kein Schild steht,bedeutet es noch lange nicht das es erlaubt ist diese zu befahren.
Hier gibt es einige Wege da steht kein schild und es ist trotzdem für jeden Verboten da zu fahren,300m weiter ist es wieder erlaubt,das ist Landkreis Ort bestimmend,und kann beim örtlichen Amt nachgefragt werden,oder beim Verein etc.
lg.


----------



## DonTonno (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

ich verstehe grade das problem hier nicht...
vor den meisten feldwegen steht das schild land- und forstwirtschaftlicher verkehr frei, bestimmt aber anlieger frei.
wenn ich angeln fahre und da steht anlieger frei, dann befahre ich selbstverständlich diesen weg. denn ich habe ja das anliegen an einem gewässer zu angeln das ich über diesen weg erreiche. 
dies erlaubt mir aber auch das nds. fischg.
--->uferbetretungsrecht (wird es wohl auch in anderen bundesländern geben sowas!)
egal ob ich im verien bin oder nur ne gastkarte habe.
und schilder ins auto hängen, die falsche tatsachen vortäuschen, davon kann man nur abraten. haben viele meiner vorredner richtig erkannt#6

und im zweifelsfall verweise ich gerne auf die anwaltshotline, da wird man geholfen für 1,99€ die minute:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Nun macht mir hier doch nicht den Themenstarter wuschisch. 

Er hat nur nach einem Schild gefragt, das ihn als Angler ausweist. Das das keinerlei besondere Funktion oder Erlaubnis mit sich bringt, dürfte doch wohl klar sein.

Ich hätte da ganz andere Bedenken.

Wenn ich daran denke was alles an heilsbringenden Tierrechtlern durch die Gegend läuft, würde ich mich hüten ein solches Schild ins Auto zu hängen. Ich hätte keine Lust nach beenden des Angeltages vor einem Auto mit platten Reifen oder zerkratztem Lack zu stehen.


----------



## DonTonno (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke was alles an heilsbringenden Tierrechtlern durch die Gegend läuft, würde ich mich hüten ein solches Schild ins Auto zu hängen. Ich hätte keine Lust nach beenden des Angeltages vor einem Auto mit platten Reifen oder zerkratztem Lack zu stehen.


 
wäre doch ein krönender abschluß zum schneider-tag...

@ralle
was hast du denn da für eine blutrünstige bestie auf dem arm?!? gefährlich:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*



DonTonno schrieb:


> @ralle
> was hast du denn da für eine blutrünstige bestie auf dem arm?!? gefährlich:m


 
Spanischer single-eye mankiller

Hier mehr

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=78


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

@_*Ralle 24: *_Das stimmt mit den Tierschützern. Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Vorallem, der Themenstarter hat ein getuntes Auto, da ist der Schaden gleich noch viel größer, wenn die Breitreifen zerstochen oder der vercrome "Was-weiß-ich" verkratzt, oder der 1399,- € Spoiler verbogen ist.


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

In vielen Vereinen hat man solche angenehmen Vorzüge. Bei uns dürfen DAV Angler auf gesonderten Anglerparkplätzen direkt an der Elbe auf gesonderten Wegen fahren und ihr Auto abstellen, wo andere Leute Bußgeld zahlen müßten oder gar abgeschleppt werden.

Wir haben einen Zettel hinter der Windschutzscheibe mit dem Vermerk DAV Angler und Vereinszugehörigkeit und fertig ist.

Diese Wege und Parkplätze sind bei uns mit Schildern gekennzeichnet " Parken mit gültigem Anglerausweis gestattet "

Also einfach das Fahrzeug durch nen Aufkeber (macht euch jeder Fahrzeugbeschrifter fürn Zehner) oder Zettel markieren.

Genehmigung vorrausgesetzt natürlich.

Dann wissen die Sherrifs bescheid und fertig ist.

Und ich glaube auch das war ne Antwort auf die eigentliche Frage des TE.


----------



## rallye-vid (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Korrekt. 

Hoffe auch ernie hats verstanden


----------



## Rotzbarsch (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*



gründler schrieb:


> Man kann alles kaufen und auch machen.Und wenn du kein Landwirt bist und dich zeigt einer an weil du da geparkt hast und es gibt nachforschungen warum du dich da als Landwirtschaftliches fahrzeug ausgegeben hast,bist du der am Ar...ist,wenn du keine guten Agumente hast und dann noch kein Landwirt bist der da was zu suchen hat,die leute sind nicht mehr so blöd wie 1980 mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.Und zu Feldwegen wo kein Schild steht,bedeutet es noch lange nicht das es erlaubt ist diese zu befahren.
> Hier gibt es einige Wege da steht kein schild und es ist trotzdem für jeden Verboten da zu fahren,300m weiter ist es wieder erlaubt,das ist Landkreis Ort bestimmend,und kann beim örtlichen Amt nachgefragt werden,oder beim Verein etc.
> lg.



Bin kein Landwirt,darf mich aber als einer ausgeben.Bei einer Kontrolle bin ich nicht am Arsch!Rate mal wie das geht.Jeder darf einen Feldweg befahren,solange dort keine Verbotsschilder stehen.(Wegerecht!)Noch eine Frage:Wem gehört das Land,aus dem der Feldweg besteht?;+


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Hoffe auch ernie hats verstanden


 
??????

Was geht denn mit Dir???

Ich versuche nur Kollegen (und auch Dich) vor unnötigen Knöllchen zu bewahren! (und wer von uns was versteht - oder auch nicht versteht, das lasse ich bewußt mal offen!....wäre was für ne PN, aber hat im Forum nichts verloren, was ich gerade über Dich und Dein Niveau denke!).

...abgesehen davon das es dieses "Angler" Schild offiziell in der StVO nicht gibt und damit dann immernoch eine Gefahr besteht gilt nat. immer:"Wo kein Kläger - da kein Richter"!(also...freut Euch, wenn die Behörden bei Euch so kulant sind!!!...sie müßten es nicht sein!).

In der Praxis kommen die Leute aber meist erst mit Ihren Knollen zu mir, wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist und bitten dann um Hilfe - das wollte ich Kollegen ersparen, die hier Halbwahrheiten lesen - und glauben!

Aber - mir soll es recht sein - gibt nur mehr Arbeit!

OWI - Verfahren sind nicht der Hit, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!

;O)

E.

PS:

Rallye-Vid --> Nur weil es einer schreibt muß es nicht stimmen! *grins*


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*



Rotzbarsch schrieb:


> Bin kein Landwirt,darf mich aber als einer ausgeben.Bei einer Kontrolle bin ich nicht am Arsch!Rate mal wie das geht.Jeder darf einen Feldweg befahren,solange dort keine Verbotsschilder stehen.(Wegerecht!)Noch eine Frage:Wem gehört das Land,aus dem der Feldweg besteht?;+




Oh jeh, jetzt kommt Bärbelchen Salesch für Arme 

Wegerecht hat mit dem Feldweg erst dann was zu tun, wenn Du am Ende des Weges ein Grundstück hast, das Du nur über ein fremdes Grundstück erreichen kannst und dieses Wegerecht als Belastung im Grundbuch des fremden Grundstückes eingetragen ist.

Und selbst wenn Dir der Weg gehören würde, dann kannst Du da nicht machen was Du willst. Beispielsweise gibt es Straßen, die im "Privatbesitz" sind, die aber dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmet sind, da gilt die Straßenverkehrsordnung. Es gibt selbst Bürgersteige, die teilweise den Anliegern gehören aber dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmet sind. Wenn der Eigentümer da verbotswidrig parkt, bekommt der genau so eine Knolle wie jeder andere auch.

Wenn der Feldweg in Privatbesitz ist, machst Du Dich übrigens auch noch strafbar, wenn Du ihn ohne Genehmigung des Eigentümers befährst.

Aber mach ruhig so, wie Du es für richtig hältst. #6


----------



## gründler (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*



Rotzbarsch schrieb:


> Bin kein Landwirt,darf mich aber als einer ausgeben.Bei einer Kontrolle bin ich nicht am Arsch!Rate mal wie das geht.Jeder darf einen Feldweg befahren,solange dort keine Verbotsschilder stehen.(Wegerecht!)Noch eine Frage:Wem gehört das Land,aus dem der Feldweg besteht?;+


 
Schließe mich Uli an,mach ruhig weiter so.Und was du darfst oder nicht ist mir egal.Nur deine behauptungen hier die anderen eine hilfe sein sollen sind nicht ganz korrekt.
Der Feldweg kann jedem gehören,so wie mir ein kleines Wäldchen mit teich und zufahrtsweg gehört.Gibt sogar Bauern(Bauernverbände) die eigene geteerte gepflasterte Feldwege besitzen und man sich da eine erlaubniß hohlen muß um diesen Weg zu benutzen.
Erni freut sich dann über dein besuch!Sei froh das dich bis jetzt noch keiner wie auch immer verdonnert hat.
Ist dein ding was du machst.
lg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Ich denke mal das Thema ist nun beantwortet. Oder sind noch Fragen offen?


----------



## Parasol (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Hallo,



DonTonno schrieb:


> ..............................................
> wenn ich angeln fahre und da steht anlieger frei, dann befahre ich selbstverständlich diesen weg. denn ich habe ja das anliegen an einem gewässer zu angeln das ich über diesen weg erreiche.
> ............................................................................



die Meinung ist richtig *und* falsch zugleich.

*Richtig*, weil ein Angler bei "Frei für Anlieger" einen Weg befahren darf;
*falsch*, weil das nichts mit einem Anliegen zu tun hat.

Ein Anliegen hat auch, wer seinen hund ausführen will, wer Wiesenblumen pflücken will oder wer zum Schwimmen an das Wasser will.

Der Begriff Anlieger ist abgeleitet von Anrainer, Anwohner, Angrenzer.


----------



## Fabiasven (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @_*Ralle 24: *_Das stimmt mit den Tierschützern. Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Vorallem, der Themenstarter hat ein getuntes Auto, da ist der Schaden gleich noch viel größer, wenn die Breitreifen zerstochen oder der vercrome "Was-weiß-ich" verkratzt, oder der 1399,- € Spoiler verbogen ist.


 
Naja, ganz so doll getunt ist er nicht aber da hat Ralle recht. Gibts ja auch genug dolle die einem auch extra mit dem Boot über die montage fahren.

OK, gebe hiermit bekannt, daß sich meine frage erledigt hat. Danke an alle die sich hier beteiligt haben.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Wat iss denn nu??? 
Wo gibts die Schilder??? :m:m:m


----------



## rallye-vid (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> PS:
> Rallye-Vid --> Nur weil es einer schreibt muß es nicht stimmen! *grins*



Ah ernie,

das stimmt schon. Ist eben bei uns auch. #d

Und ich glaube du hast etwas nicht verstanden:

es ging um Parkplätze die extra für Angler eingerichtet worden sind und du mit einem Vereinsaufkleber dort auch parken kannst.

Also bitte meinen 1. Beitrag in diesem Thread nochmal in Ruhe lesen und nachdenken. 

Und über mein Niveau brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen #h


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Moin Leute,
von solchen Autoschildern kann ich nur abraten, die helfen nämlich gar nichts, jeder kann sich ein Schild ins Auto pappen "Angler im Einsatz", aber vor nem Knöllchen o.ä. schützt es nicht wenn der Angler dort kein Wegerecht hat!

In meinem Verein wird es so gelöst das jeder Angler eine PArkplakette (AUfkleber, gibts jedes Jahr neu) bekommt mit der er auf den ausgewiesenen Parkplätzen parken darf -> So weiß jeder sofort bescheid!
Für "gesperrte" Wege hat der Verein Sondergenehmigungen beantragt, diese sind als Kopie im Erlaubnisschein.

Also wenn man Probleme solcher Art hat, sollte man sich an seinen Verein wenden, das da evtl. was geregelt wird.

Ansonsten, wenn die Wege- und Parksituation nicht eindeutig ersichtlich ist, würde ich die Kopie des Erlaubnisscheines, meine Handynummer und den Vermerk "Bin am Wasser, bei Problemen bitte Nummer Wählen!" (o.ä.) in die Scheibe legen -> Das kommt besser an als irgendwelche "Lügenschilder"!

Oder das Allereinfachste -> Nicht immer so fussfaul sein und auch mal ein paar Meter laufen wollen!!!|supergri

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Parasol (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Hallo,



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wat iss denn nu???
> Wo gibts die Schilder??? :m:m:m



Schilder wie etwa "Jagdschutz" bei den Jägern gibt es für den Angelbetrieb nicht, weil dafür überhaupt kein Markt vorhanden ist.

Wenn jemand meint so etwas haben zu müssen, ist "selbermachen" angesagt.


----------



## Interesierter (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Ausnahmegenehmigungen zum Befahren öffentlicher Straßen bei bestehenden Verkehrseinschränkungen oder Verkehrsverboten gibt es gemäß § 46 Abs. 1 Nr. 11 StVO nach begründetem Antrag bei den Städten, Gemeinden oder Verwaltungsgemeinschaften. Darunter fallen aber nur befestigte Wege, Feldwege usw... kann man wohl in der Regel befahren soweit der Eigentümer damit kein Problem hat.  

Allerdings bekommt man bei uns sowas nicht als normaler Angler sondern nur als Fischereiaufsicht. Kostet übrigens auch Gebühr und stellt einen Verwaltungsakt dar. 

Eine Frage interessiert mich jetzt aber auch noch, wie siehts den mit den Befahren von Dämmen oder ähnlichen aus? Gibts dafür auch Ausnahmegenehmigungen?


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

@Interessierter

Ja, kann es im Ausnahmefall auch geben,aber i.d.R. sind Dämme auch wenn sie befestigt sind, "Sperrgebiet", da sie ja z.B. an Kanälen den Ämtern und der Wasserschutzpolizei vorbehalten sind.

Es kann aber im Ausnahmefall bestimmt gehen, wenn z.B. Behinderte die Angelstellen erreichen sollen oder die Wegstrecke Unzumutbar ist und wenn der restlich Verkehr nicht behindert wird (ausreichend Parkfläche vorhanden).
Als Verein kann man immer ne Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragen, ob sie genehmigt wird steht natürlich auf nem anderen Blatt. 

Vorraussetzung ist aber immer das kein Zweiter behindert wird, d.h. das z.B. Landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge noch durchkommen u.ä.!!!

Ner Privatperson wird so eine Genehmigung aber mit Sicherheit nicht erteilt!!!

---

Und "Anlieger frei" heißt nicht das man da durchfahren darf wenn man ein "Anliegen" hat, sonder das heißt "Anwohner (Anlieger) frei"!!! Solange man da niemanden besuchen möchte darf man da auch nicht durch!!!! Kostet übrigens bei "Uneinsichtigkeit" richtig Geld! Wenn man es zugibt und der Polizist gnädig ist kommt man mit 10€ weg.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## plagionotus (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

[Edit Mod.: unerwünschter Link zu Verkaufs- bzw Auktionsplattformen]

Und über Sinn und Zweck möchte ich jetzt keine neue Diskussion entfachen. Ich selbst habe die Zweckmäßigkeit solcher und anderer Kennzeichnungen schon zur Genüge erfahren dürfen und wenn es dazu diente bspw. bei einer Elektrobefischung nicht von jedem Spaziergänger oder Hundeführer schief angemacht zu werden, weil der deutsche Michel zu gerne seine Mitmenschen reglementiert, wenn er selbst bspw. Einschränkungen beachten muss und andere sich vermutlich drüber hinweg setzen.

Da die Mods "Schleichwerbung" nicht lieben, auch wenn diese nicht beabsichtigt war:

hier der Hinweis: sucht mal mit der Suchmaschine nach Autoschild Fischerei, Landwirtschaft, Forst und Jagd... in der Bucht gibt's einschlägige für unsere Belange geeignete Schilder ;o)


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fischereischild fürs Auto?*

Hallo,


es ist auch unterschiedlich, je nach Bundesland, welche Wege man als Angler befahren darf. Bei uns in Bayern darf man als normaler Angler bei Strassen/Wegen mit der Kennzeichnung "Anlieger frei" reinfahren. Bei "Land- und Forstwirtschaft frei" hingegen nur Funktionsträger; z.B. Gewässerwarte, Fischereiaufseher. Thomas hat mal geschrieben, dass in Baden-Würrtemberg Angler auch bei "Land- und Forstwirtschaft frei" reinfahren dürfen.
Wenn ich berechtigt einen Weg benutze, lasse ich mich auch nicht von jemand deswegen anmachen. Ist mir übrigens auch noch nie passiert.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------

